# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κοκατίλ σε αναπαραγωγική φάση.. απορίες...

## vikitaspaw

λοιπον τα κοκατιλ μου εχουν εδω κ 12 μερες περιπου που ζευγαρωνουν πολλες φορες μεσα στη μερα, ενω μπαινοβγαινουν στη φωλια κ τη στρωνουν. η διατροφη τους ειναι ολο το χρονο φουλ..δλδ αυγοτροφη κ αυγο 3 φορες τη βδομαδα, βιταμινες στο νερο 3 φορες το μηνα απο 3 μερες περιπου , τροφη trill οπου προσθετω εγω κία, βρώμη, περίλλα κ αγκαθάκι, σουπιοκοκκαλο μονιμα κ λαχανικα μπολικα (μπροκολο, κουνουπιδι, μαρολυι, λαχανο, αγγουρι, μαιδανο...κλπ) θεωρω οτι απο αποψη διατροφης ειναι καλυμμενα...η θυληκια περναει αρκετες ωρες τη μερα μεσα στη φωλιά. την προστατευουν κ τα δυο κ γενικα εχουν αγριεψει. η απορια μου ειναι κατ αρχην το ποτε θα ρθουν τα αυγα...θεωρουσα οτι θα χαν ηδη κανει αλλα τπτ...εχω κ μια υποψια που ευελπιστω να ναι ιδεα μου. η θυληκια εχει τις τελευταιες 2 μερες περιπου που ειναι πρησμενη η αμαρα της κ σημερα την επιασα, την ψαχουλεψα στην περιοχη κ μου φαινεται πως χαμηλα πισω νιωθω ενα εξογκωμα που θα μπορουσε να ναι αυγο...η ανησυχια μου ειναι η περιπτωση δυστοκιας...
γενικα τρωει κανονικα, δε φευγει κοντα απ τη φωλια, μονο για να φαει, συνεχιζουν ζευγαρωμα κανονικα, αλλα πριν λιγο που την εβγαλα να πεταξει, εχασε υψος σχετικα αμεσως (μιλαμε για ενα πολυ δυνατο πουλι) κ στο ασχετο επεσε πανω στο ψυγειο-χωρις να χτυπησει ευτυχως, σαν αναγκαστικη προσγειωση ενα πραγμα. αυτο να εγινε επειδη ας πουμε λογω αυγων βάρυνε ή να σκεφτω κ το ενδεχόμενο δυστοκιας?? γιατι σαν πολλες μου φαινονται οι μερες που ζευγαρωνουν...
υπαρχει καποιος σιγουρος τροπος να το καταλαβω??

----------


## vicky_ath

Βίκυ όλα καλά, εκτός από το ότι τα βγάζεις να πετάξουν... σε καμία περίπτωση μην το κάνεις μέχρι να γεννηθούν όλα τα αυγά!
Συνήθως τα αυγά έρχονται μετά από κανένα 10ήμερο συστηματικού ζευγαρώματος, οπότε νομίζω πως είσαι πολύ κοντά..
Ησυχία, όχι μετακινήσεις στο κλουβί και όχι βολτίτσες αυτό το διάστημα! Με το καλό...!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Δλδ να μην ανυσηχω ακομα?? Γενικα τη βλέπω τις τελευταιες μερες ειναι πιο down...περιττο να πω οτι τα χει βαλει με το μωρο σου κ δε θελει ουτε να το βλεπει...πρωτη φορα τη βλεπω τοσο επιθετικη...για καλο κ για κακο να βαλω λιγο λαδακι στην αμαρα??
Μηπως ειναι ετσι λογω του οτι εχει βαρυνει απ τα αυγα?? Εσενα πως ηταν λιγο πριν γεννησει??

----------


## vicky_ath

Να μην ανησυχείς καθόλου! Είναι απόλυτα λογικό να είναι λιγότερο κινητική και περισσότερο επιθετική...
Ακριβώς έτσι ήταν και η δική μου, γι'αυτό στο λέω!

----------


## marlene

*Βίκυ, με το καλόοοοο.....!!!!!!!  Θα περιμένουμε τα νέα για το πρώτο αυγουλάκι....!!!*

----------


## jk21

Πιστευω οτι ολα θα ερθουν καλα .απλα προσεχε αν εντος κλουβιου κατεβει χαμηλα στον πατο και καθεται μονιμα εκει .κοιτα για διαστολη στην αμαρα .θα δειχνει ξεκαθαρα κακοκεφη .τοτε βαλε λαδακι και ζεστανε τον χωρο περισσοτερο .προς το παρον απλα βαλε στο νερο ασβεστιο για 2-3 μερες

----------


## vikitaspaw

ΑΥΓΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  ΟΟ..........................ΑΥΓΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ..................  ...ΑΥΓΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  ΟΟΟ.........και ναι το πρωτο αυγο ειναι γεγονος!!! Πανω που μετρουσα τις μερες κ αγχωνομουνα γιατι μου φαινοντουσαν πολλες, πριν λιγο το κοριτσακι μου εκανε το πρωτο της αυγουλακι. Ο ριο μπαινοβγαινε στη φωλια, αυτη ειχε κανα διωρο μεσα κ την μυριστηκα τη δουλεια...παω πριν λιγο να δω κ ενταξει η χαρα που πηρα δεν περιγραφεται!! Επιτελους εγινα σχεδον γιαγια!!

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχαχα!!! Είδα που στο έλεγα??????
Σούπερ!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

'Αντε!!! μπράβο!!! με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλάκια!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντε με το καλο!!!!
περιμενουμε φωτο απο την οωσκοπηση!

----------


## marlene

*Χαχαχαχαχχ....!!!! Ποιος σας πιάνει, Βικάκι, τώρα!!! Με το καλό κ να είναι όλα ένσποραααα.....!!!!!!! *  :Jumping0046:   :Happy0064:   :Jumping0046:   :Happy0064:   :Jumping0046:   :Happy0064:   :Jumping0046:   :Happy0064:

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Βικακι! καλη συνεχεια!!!

 :winky:

----------


## serafeim

μπραβο βικυ επιτελους!!!
σου ευχομαι να σου πανε ολα καλα...
καλους απογονους!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπόν παιδιά σήμερα πριν από λίγο στις 8 η ώρα πιστή στο ραντεβού της το κοριτσάκι μου έκανε κ το δεύτερο αυγουλάκι!! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη, εχω 2 μικρά κιτρινάκια αυγουλάκια ζεστούλικα μες στη φωλίτσα! Το κοριτσάκι μου φαίνεται καλή μανούλα μέχρι στιγμής, βγαίνει μόνο για να φάει κ ξαναμπαίνει μέσα. Το ριούλη (αρσενικό) ειναι πολυ στοργικό, βάζει το κεφαλάκι στη φωλίτσα κ κελαηδάει στην κοπελίτσα του κ μια φορά που αυτήν ήταν εκτός φωλιάς κελαηδούσε στο αυγουλάκι..Αναμένουμε μεθαύριο να δούμε μήπως έρθει κ τρίτο!!
Να ρωτήσω...σταματάω τώρα τα αυγά κ τα πράσινα κ τα λαχανικά ή δεν χρειάζεται?? 
Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο?? (εκτός απ το να τ αφησω στην υσηχία τους δλδ)

----------


## vicky_ath

Αρχικά να σου ζήσει και το δεύτερο αυγουλάκι Βικούλα!!! Εγώ πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να περιμένεις περίπου 2-3 αυγά ακόμα...!
Στο θέμα της διατροφής τώρα.. γνώμη μου είναι πως δε σταματάς τίποτα.. αυγό, αυγοτροφή, λαχανικά και γενικώς ότι τρώνε τα προσφέρεις σε αφθονία καθημερινά! Σταματάς τα λαχανικά μόνο όταν γεννηθεί ο πρώτος νεοσσός! Εγώ δεν έδινα καθόλου μέχρι όλα τα μωράκια να φτάσουν 15-20 ημερών!
Να ρωτήσω και κάτι.. έχουν ξεκινήσει να κλωσσάνε κανονικά? Δηλαδή ο Ρίο από το πρωί ως το απόγευμα και η θηλυκιά να κοιμάται μέσα το βράδυ? Ή όχι ακόμα??

----------


## marlene

*That's it, baby....!!!!!!!*  :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:  

 :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038: *

Μα καλά, δεν είναι θεϊκό το συναίσθημα, όταν βλέπεις τον κοκατιλο-μπαμπά να τραγουδάει στο μικρό του μέσα στο αυγό...???*  :Innocent0006:  :Love0020:   :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  *Αχχ, τι μου θύμησες τώρααα...... 

Σχετικά με αυτό που ρωτάς , διατηρούμε καλή διατροφή σε όλη τη διάρκεια της γέννας αυγών/κλώσσημα... Θέλουμε τα πουλιά να έχουνε δύναμη γιατί η όλη διαδικασία είναι πολύ κουραστική για αυτά.. Φυσικά, η πλούσια διατροφή αλλά κ το αυγό είναι πλήρως απαραίτητα, για να σχηματιστούν τα αυγουλάκια που έρχονται στον κόσμο! Αν θέλεις ρίξε μια ματιά στο άρθρο με την αναπαραγωγή των δικών μου κοκατίλ, εξηγώ γιατί το αυγό είναι απαραίτητο στη διατροφή των πουλιών μέχρι να γεννηθούν όλα τα αυγά, τουλάχιστον. 

Όταν πια εκκολαφθούν τα αυγά κ αρχίσει το τάισμα, η διατροφή γίνεται ακόμα πιο πλούσια & την προσαρμόζουμε λιγάκι... Φροντίζουμε να δίνουμε τροφές όχι μόνο θρεπτικές (όλα τα καλούδια που τους βάζεις τώρα) αλλά κ πολύ μαλακές, ώστε να χωνεύεται ευκολότερα από γονείς κ τα μικράκια. (πχ βρασμένο ρύζι, μακαρόνια για παπαγάλους κτλ)

Καλή συνέχειαααα!!!!

*

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες...η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ηξερα οτι πρεπει να κλωσσαει κ ο αρσενικος. Αυτος ολο εξω ειναι, μονο η θυληκια ειναι μεσα, τη μερα σιγουρα, τωρα για τη νυχτα δεν μπορω να μαι σιγουρη, την πρωτη νυχτα μετα το πρωτο αυγο πάντως την περασε εξω. Ο Ρίο μπαίνει πολύ λίγο κυρίως όταν η θυληκιά είναι έξω. πρεπει να κλωσσαει κ ο αρσενικος δλδ?? Πάντως ακόμα  κ σήμερα ζευγάρωναν κανονικά. Βγήκε η θυληκιά απ τη φωλιά, ζευγάρωσαν κ ξαναμπήκε μέσα κατ ευθείαν..
Τι να πω δεν ξέρω...

----------


## vicky_ath

Κανονικά πρέπει να το μοιράζονται... αυτό είναι δεδομένο... πρωί εκείνος, νύχτα εκείνη...
Αλλά αυτά αφού ξεκινήσει το κανονικό κλώσσημα! Δηλαδή συνήθως από τη γέννηση του δεύτερου-τρίτου αυγού και μετά!
Τα δικά μου στην πρώτη γέννα ξεκίνησαν να κλωσσάνε όντως μόλις γεννήθηκε το δεύτερο αυγό.. αλλά στην δεύτερη όταν γεννήθηκε το τρίτο! 
Να ξέρεις πως τα αυγά μπορούν να μείνουν ως και 7 μέρες ακλώσσητα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας προς το παρόν!
Πάντως αύριο παρατήρησε αν κοιμάται μέσα η μικρή σου!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ευχαριστω βρε Βίκυ, ετοιμασου να σε πρηξω λιγο παραπανω αυτες τις μερες ειδικα εσενα που σαι φρεσκια κοκατιλο-γιαγια!!

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα το ζευγαρακι μου που κλωσσαει συστηματικα δεν κλωσσαει την ημερα το αρσενικο και το βραδυ το θηλυκο..... κλωσσαει ΟΛΗ μερα το θηλυκο και ΟΛΗ τη νυχτα. ο αρσενικος μπαινει μεσα το πρωι και της κανει παρεα, το βραδυ καθεται στην εισοδο της φωλιας αλλα εξω απο την φωλια!... εκεινη βγαινει μονο 3-4 φορες την ημερα να φαει και τρεχει παλι πισω....   μαλλον οι μεγαλουπολεις χαλανε τα "αρσενικα" χα χα χα χα χα αχχαχα

----------


## vikitaspaw

Α παλι καλα που μου το πες κυριε μιτσμαν γιατι κ μενα ετσι κανουν κ ανησυχησα...Τς τς τς...τι αντρες ειναι αυτοι που δε νοιαζονται τις γυναικες τους...μα ολη μερα κ ολη νυχτα να κλωσσαει αυτη?? Τεσπα....χθες κοιμηθηκε μεσα η θυληκια κ σημερα ειναι μεσα κ γενικα ειναι μεσα. Οπως ειπε κ ο φιλτατος απο πανω βγαινει μονο για να φαει κ να .....πως να το πω.....να ζευγαρωσει..κ μετα τσουπ παλι μεσα..

----------


## mitsman

Στην επαρχια ειναι ζορικα τα αντρακια... αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν νοιαζονται.... το παιζουν!!!!

Ολα καλα θεωρω ειναι Βικυ..... εεε ρε τι εχει να γινει... χε χε χε χε χε χε χε

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ε οχι κ επαρχια η Λαρισαααααααραααααα......μην τρελαθουμε τωρα τελειως!! χεχε....

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

γιατι τι εχει η επαρχια??? μακαρι να ηταν και η αθηνα επαρχια!!!

ωραια η λαρισα, μονο που βαζουν μαιντανο παντου  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Μαιντανο?? Τι εννοεις?? Στα φαγητα?? Ναι οντως τον χρησιμοποιουμε πολυ...τα κοκατιλ να δεις πως τον τρωνε! Δεν αφηνουν ουτε φυλλο!!!

----------


## mitsman

:Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κοκατιλομπελάδες!!!!!!!!!!! Γεμισαμε!!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πάντως, κι εμένα, δεν καθόταν το αρσενικό κανονικά. 'Ολη μέρα το θηλυκό, και τις νύχτες, απ' όσο είδα, τ' αυγά έμεναν έτσι ξεσκέπαστα!, τουλάχιστον όσες φορές τα είχα δει εγώ. Απόρησα πώς βγήκε πουλάκι!! (είχαν 2 αυγά, το άλλο είχε κι αυτό πουλάκι μέσα, αλλά δεν βγήκε).
Ο αρσενικός πήγαινε, την έβγαζε έξω απ' τη φωλιά, όταν είχαν περάσει ώρες που δεν είχε βγει, καθόταν εκείνος, για .....κάποιο λεπτό, και μετά, ...έβγαινε!! Σπάνια τον είχα δει να κάθεται λίγο παραπάνω. Τα αυγά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη, ότι έμεναν έτσι, ξεσκέπαστα, για τουλάχιστον 5 ώρες κάθε νύχτα!!! 'Ηταν Σεπτέμβρης, η θερμοκρασία πολύ καλή γενικά, αλλά δεν περίμενα ότι μ' αυτό το ελλειπές! κλώσσημα, θα έβγαινε η ....μαυρούκα μου, η Ζάχερ!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> χθες κοιμηθηκε μεσα η θυληκια κ σημερα ειναι μεσα κ γενικα ειναι μεσα.


Βικάκι τότε δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα! Από εχτές πρέπει να αρχίσεις να μετράς μέρες για τα πρώτα 2 αυγουλάκια! Από Δευτέρα μπορείς αν θες και σε αφήνει το ζευγάρι να κάνεις ωοσκόπηση!




> 'Ολη μέρα το θηλυκό, και τις νύχτες, απ' όσο είδα, τ' αυγά έμεναν έτσι ξεσκέπαστα!, τουλάχιστον όσες φορές τα είχα δει εγώ. Απόρησα πώς βγήκε πουλάκι!! (είχαν 2 αυγά, το άλλο είχε κι αυτό πουλάκι μέσα, αλλά δεν βγήκε).
> Τα αυγά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη, ότι έμεναν έτσι, ξεσκέπαστα, για τουλάχιστον 5 ώρες κάθε νύχτα!!! 'Ηταν Σεπτέμβρης, η θερμοκρασία πολύ καλή γενικά, αλλά δεν περίμενα ότι μ' αυτό το ελλειπές! κλώσσημα, θα έβγαινε η ....μαυρούκα μου, η Ζάχερ!!


Νατάσσα αυτό που λες δε νομίζω να είναι εφικτό... δε μπορεί η θηλυκιά σου να μην κοιμόταν μέσα και να άφηνε τα αυγά για τόσες πολλές ώρες κάθε μέρα και να είχες αυτό το αποτέλεσμα..
Βέβαια πολύ πιθανόν να εξηγείται έτσι ο θάνατος μέσα στο αυγό του άλλου εμβρύου. Αλήθεια το έψαξες ποτέ γιατί μπορεί να συνέβη αυτό?

----------


## vikitaspaw

κιολας ωοσκοπηση?? Πωπω...φοβαμαιιιιιι.......θα φωναξω τον χχχ να την κανει (λογαριαζω χωρις τον ξενοδοχο...χεχε!)

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Βίκυ, ο δικός σου ο πανέμορφος Φάμπιο, είναι και υποδειγματικός μπαμπάς!!!! Δεν είναι όλοι έτσι!!!
Εγώ απόρησα που βγήκε πουλάκι!! Το αρσενικό γενικά καθόταν κανονικά μεσ' τη φωλιά πολύ λίγες φορές. Το θηλυκό έκανε όλη τη... δουλειά του κλωσσίματος σχεδόν, μόνο του!!! Και πολλά βράδυα, έμεναν τ' αυγά για κάποιες ώρες και κρύωναν.... 'Εβγαινε η θηλυκιά, συνήθως το βράδυ είτε μόνη της, είτε γιατί την πίεζε το αρσενικό, έτρωγε και καθόταν έξω να ξεμουδιάσει. Αυτός έμενε, όχι πάνω από ένα λεπτό μέσα και μετά, τσουπ! έξω!!Τις περισσότερες νύχτες από τις 10.00 περίπου, μέχρι τις 1.00 ή 1.30 που κοιμόμασταν, ήταν έξω και τα δύο.
 Το πρωί κατά τις 7.30 που ξυπνούσα, κάποιο απ' τα δύο ήταν ήδη μέσα. Δεν ξέρω από τι ώρα είχε μπει.... 
 Μόνο τις τελευταίες - τελευταίες νύχτες, νομίζω ότι το θηλυκό δεν είχε βγει καθόλου, πια, μέρα - νύχτα. Το 1ο αυγό το είχε κάνει στις 1/9/11, το 2ο στις 3/9/11 και από εκείνη την ημέρα έκατσε και να κλωσσήσει. Το μωράκι βγήκε στις 28/9! Δηλαδή,  25 ημέρες μετά! (μόλις το προηγούμενο βράδυ, σκεφτόμουν ότι δεν θα έβγαινε τίποτα πια........... και το έπιασα το αυγό να το δω (και να το... πετάξω ενδεχομένως!), και άκουσα ένα ανεπαίσθητο: _''τσίου''!!!!)._ Προφανώς, λόγω του ότι κρύωναν τ' αυγά τη νύχτα, γι' αυτό και άργησε να βγει η μικρούλα μου μαυρούκα!!! Την επόμενη νύχτα άκουσα ένα έντονο τακ - τακ!!! (η θηλυκιά χτυπούσε το τσόφλι για να βοηθήσει το αυγό), αλλά τίποτα. Της το άφησα κι άλλες ημέρες, αλλά τίποτα.... Σίγουρα πέθανε λόγω αυτών των συνθηκών.
'Οσο για τον Aida, δεν ήξερε ούτε να... ταϊσει! Θυμάστε που ανέφερα σ' ένα topic, ότι έβγαζε το φαγητό του πάνω στην πλατούλα του μωρού και μετά το ξαναέτρωγε από εκεί!, πληγώνοντάς το πολύ άσχημα!!!..... Τον έβαλα σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί όταν κατάλαβα ότι αυτό μόνο ήξερε να κάνει από τάισμα!!! Εξάλλου, ένα πουλάκι μόνο, μια χαρά το τάιζε η θηλυκιά μόνη της. Τώρα τι θα έκανα αν ήταν πιό πολλά;;;; Δεν ξέρω. 
Μπορεί βέβαια, όλα αυτά, αν τα ξαναφήσω να κλωσσήσουν, να καλυτερεύσουν -εκείνη ήταν η 1η τους φορά- δεν ξέρω.... Επιφυλάσσομαι όμως για τον ρόλο του... μπαμπά......

----------


## vicky_ath

> κιολας ωοσκοπηση?? Πωπω...φοβαμαιιιιιι.......θα φωναξω τον χχχ να την κανει (λογαριαζω χωρις τον ξενοδοχο...χεχε!)


Βικάκι δεν χρειάζεται καν να πιάσεις τα αυγά αν φοβάσαι! Όπως είναι μέσα στη φωλιά μπορείς να την κάνεις!  :winky: 




> Βίκυ, ο δικός σου ο πανέμορφος Φάμπιο, είναι και υποδειγματικός μπαμπάς!!!! Δεν είναι όλοι έτσι!!!
> Τις περισσότερες νύχτες από τις 10.00 περίπου, μέχρι τις 1.00 ή 1.30 που κοιμόμασταν, ήταν έξω και τα δύο.


Τώρα "χαλάμε" λίγο το θέμα της Βίκης, αλλά αυτά που λέμε μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμα και για άλλους, οπότε..
Το θέμα του πατέρα, άστο.. προφανώς απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν είναι όλοι οι αρσενικοί υπέρ της ισότητας των δύο φύλων... χαχαχα!
Δηλαδή τα πουλιά ήταν ξύπνια μέχρι την ώρα που πηγαίνατε εσείς για ύπνο? Τα σκεπάζεις το βράδυ ή όχι?

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

'oχι, δεν τα σκεπάζω το βράδυ...

----------


## vicky_ath

Γενικότερα τα πουλάκια μας πρέπει να κοιμούνται όταν νυχτώνει... επειδή αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό όταν τα έχουμε σε εσωτερικό χώρο, όπου κινούμαστε και εμείς, π.χ. σαλόνι, μόλις πέσει το φυσικό φως της μέρας τα σκεπάζουμε με ένα σκούρο πανί για μην τα ενοχλει ο τεχνητός φωτισμός του σπιτιού, να ηρεμήσουν και να πάνε για ύπνο. 
Πόσο μάλλον την εποχή του ζευγαρώματος που χρειάζονται απόλυτη ησυχία και ηρεμία..
Εγώ επειδή τα κοιμίζω στην κουζίνα, όταν είχαν τη φωλιά, παρόλο που τα σκέπαζα, άφηνα το φωτάκι του απορροφητήρα ανοιχτό, έτσι ώστε αν ήθελαν να βγουν/μπουν στη φωλιά κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας να βρίσκουν εύκολα το δρόμο!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κοριτσια δε χαλατε κ καθολου το θεμα μου, το αντιθετο μαλιστα..με ενδιαφερει να ακουσω για διαφορετικες καταστασεις κ συμπεριφορες για να ξερω τι με περιμενει..κ μενα αλλα κ αλλους...πειτε πειτε...μ ενδιαφερει!! Κ μαλιστα τωρα που τα ζω απο πρωτο...χερι, προκυπτουν κ αλλες αποριες που πριν δεν ηξερα οτι τις ειχα κ πολλες απ αυτες μου τις απαντησατε πριν καν ρωτησω! Οποτε πειτε ο καθενας οτι ξερει....

Τωρα που μιλαμε το ριουλη ειναι μεσα κ τσιτσιβιζει χαμηλοφωνα, ενω η θυληκια βγηκε να φαει. Ακου εκει! Καθεται που καθεται κανα μισαωρο μονο ολη τη μερα μεσα κ αυτο με το ζορι, παραπονιεται  κι ολας ο κυριος! Ελεος δλδ κατι απαιτησεις....

----------


## vikitaspaw

επισης να ρωτησω...ποτε θα σταματησουν να ζευγαρωνουν?? Γιατι τωρα πριν απο λιγο παλι ζευγαρωναν...κ καθε μερα συνεχιζουν κανονικα..

----------


## vicky_ath

Βίκη λογικά θα σταματήσουν πριν έρθουν οι νεοσσοί!  :winky: 
Άσε τα παιδιά να χαρούν τον έρωτά τους όσο προλαβαίνουν..... μετά θα έχουν τόσες υποχρεώσεις!!!! χαχαχα!!

----------


## marlene

> Ακου εκει! Καθεται που καθεται κανα μισαωρο μονο ολη τη μερα μεσα κ αυτο με το ζορι, παραπονιεται κι ολας ο κυριος! Ελεος δλδ κατι απαιτησεις....


*
χαχαχαχχχχ.... Πέστα ρε Βίκυ...*




> επισης να ρωτησω...ποτε θα σταματησουν να ζευγαρωνουν?? Γιατι τωρα πριν απο λιγο παλι ζευγαρωναν...κ καθε μερα συνεχιζουν κανονικα..


*
Ναι, ζουζου, έτσι γίνεται... Τα αυγουλάκια σου θα είναι σχεδόν σίγουρα γόνιμααα....*

----------


## vikitaspaw

μακαρι!! Πως κ τι περιμενω!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Να αναφερω κ κατι αλλο που μου τονισε η φιλη Βίκυ vickyath ...οτι επειδη ο Ρίο (αρσενικος ) ειναι μεταλλαξη cinammon όσα βγουν μ αυτη τη μεταλλαξη θα ναι σιγουρα θυληκα, ενω οσα βγουν γκρι μπορει να ναι θυληκα ή αρσενικα. Δλδ το γονιδιο cinamon παει απ τον πατερα στην κόρη και απο τη μάνα στον γιο. 
Επομενως θα ξερουμε το φυλο καποιων μικρων -αν ολα πανε καλα τλκ- απ τις πρωτες μερες της ζωης τους. 
Κ επειδη θα κρατησω σιγουρα ένα ζευγαρακι για τον μπεμπη που μου δωσε η Βίκυ, με το που θα δω σιναμον το τσιμπαω για κοριτσακι -ζευγαρακι με τον μπεμπη. Κ του χρονου-βιαζομαι πολυ το ξερω- θα βγαλουμε cinammon-pied....
Βίκηηηηηηη...θέλω τη φώτο που μου στειλες με τη μεταλλαξη cinamon-pied......

----------


## vicky_ath

Κάπως έτσι πάνε τα πράγματα ναι... ας το αναλύσω λίγο καλύτερα γιατί τα είπα κάπως βιαστικά στη Βίκη πριν και έκανα και εγώ λάθος! 
Όλα τα θηλυκά πουλάκια αυτής της γέννας θα είναι cinnamon. Όλα τα αρσενικά θα είναι φορείς cinnamon.
Aς πάμε τώρα λίγο μακρύτερα και ας υποθέσουμε πως ζευγαρώνουμε ένα θηλυκό αυτής της γέννας με το μικρό που έδωσα εγώ στη Βίκη.
Θα έχουμε δηλαδή αρσενικό: Pearl Pied x θηλυκό: Cinnamon. Το pearl είναι φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη, δρα δηλαδή όπως το cinnamon, ενώ το pied υπολειπόμενη. 
Τα μωρά που θα προκύψουν θα είναι: όλα τα θηλυκά pearl split-to pied(φορείς Pied δλδ), ενώ όλα τα αρσενικά split-to Cinnamon και split-to Pied.
Αν στην επόμενη γενεά ζευγαρώσουμε αρσενικό από αυτή τη γέννα με ένα θηλυκό που να είναι είτε Pied, είτε split-to Pied, τότε θα πάρουμε θηλυκά cinnamon pied, σαν τη Λία μου (η οποία γεννήθηκε από πατέρα Νormal Grey φαινοτυπικά, που όμως ήταν φορέας του cinnamon και του pied γονιδίου και μητέρα φαινοτυπικά περλέ, που ήταν επίσης φορέας pied)..
Άρα Βίκη θέλεις δύο χρόνια... χαχαχα!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Καλα Βικάκι μπερδευτηκα λίγοο..οποτε καθε φορα πριν ζευγαρωσω θα σε ρωταω για να ξερω τι μωρα θα βγαλω!! Επίσης ο Ρίο έχει άσπρο-κιτρινο  σβερκο κ καπου διαβασα οτι αυτο σημαινει οτι πιθανον να ναι φορεας  white face. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο? Κ αν ισχυει υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγει μωρο whiteface??

----------


## vicky_ath

Η αλήθεια είναι πως ακούγονται αρκετά μπερδεμένα αλλά αν διαβάσεις λίγο για τις μεταλλάξεις σιγά σιγά θα βγάζεις άκρη!
Για βάλε μια φωτό να δούμε τι εννοείς ακριβώς για το σβέρκο του Ρίο... ένα πουλί αν είναι φορέας whiteface αυτό δεν φαίνεται πουθενά στο φτέρωμά του!
Οπότε μάλλον εννοείς κάτι τέτοιο που είναι φορέας pied, όπως ολα τα γκρι μωρά που έβγαλα εγώ.


Για να βγουν μωρά whiteface πρέπει και ο Ρίο και η Jolie να είναι φορείς του γονιδίου!
Πάντως αν είναι φορείς του Pied και οι δύο τότε μπορείς να βγάλεις μωρά cinnamon pied!  :winky:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ναι Βίκη κατι τετοιο εννοω οπως τα μωρα σου αλλα σε ασπρο χρωμα. Το χα ξεχασει οτι εβγαλες τετοια μωρα..αν το θυμομουν θα μου χε λυθει κ η απορια!! Οποτε αναμενουμε να δουμε το αποτελεσμα...καλα αν βγει κανενα σιναμον Pied Θα πεσω στα πατωματα!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ηρθε κ το τρίτο αυγουλακι!!!! Μαλλον σημερα το πρωι το κανε. Η αληθεια ειναι το περιμενα για το βραδυ....

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν πειράζει... δεν μας χαλάει η ώρα! Μια χαρά!!! Αναμένουμε το 4ο τώρα....!!!  :Happy: 

Όσο για τον σβέρκο του Ρίο, αφού έχει τέτοια σημάδια είναι σίγουρα φορέας pied. To ότι είναι λευκά και όχι κίτρινα ίσως έχει να κάνει με το ότι είναι cinnamon και όχι normal..!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο Βίκυ, για τη γενετική ανάλυση!!! 
Ευχαριστούμε!!
Το δικό μου, που βγήκε μαύρο σαν... κοτσύφι πώς κι έγινε;;;; (αλλά, ας μην κάνω τώρα παρεμβολές στο θέμα της Βίκυς, θα σε ρωτήσω σε άλλο καινούργιο topic κάποια στιγμή...)

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ναι οντως η Βίκυ ειναι ξεφτερι στη γενετικη!! Κ ο Ρίο είναι μαλλον σιναμον-pied γιατι εκτος απ το σβερκο που χει λευκα σημαδια, εχει κιτρινη κοιλια κ τα δυο μεγαλυτερα φτερα ητς ουρας ειναι κ αυτα κιτρινα. Η θυληκια ειναι Normal grey . Φυσικα δεν μπορω να ξερω τι γονιδια φερει...τεσπα...γι αυτα εχουμε καιρο απλα να ξερουμε στο περιπου τι μωρα να περιμενουμε-αν ολα πανε καλα φυσικα!
Πάντως εχουν ξεκινησει κλωσσημα κανονικοτατα, 80% περιπου η θυληκια και 20% ο Ριο. Για να δουμε μεθαυριο αν ερθει τεταρτο...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

"80% περιπου η θυληκια και 20%"

ηρθανε και τα ποσοστα!χαχα...καποια θα εχει πολυ αγωνεια για μερικες μερουλες!!!
αλλα σιγουρα μετα θα πεταει απ τη χαρα που θα γεμμισει "λεπτες" φωνουλες απο κοκατιλακια!

----------


## vikitaspaw

αααααχχχχχ...μακαρι Αγγελε!! Απ το στόμα σου κ στου Θεου το αυτί!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τ αυγουλακια γιναν τέσσερααααααα....το κοριτσάκι μου γενναει κανονικα στην ώρα της , κλωσσαει κανονικα ολη τη μερα κ ολη τη νυχτα ενω ο Ρίο πολυ λίγο κάθεται ίσα να βγει η Jolie μου να φάει. Ολα κυλανε ηρεμα κ αναμενουμε...
Ελπιζω να σταματησουν στα 4 να μη μου κουραστουν κ πολυ!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα! Εγώ πιστεύω σίγουρα θα έχεις άλλο ένα!!!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Εγω θελω να σου κανει 8 και να ειναι και τα 8 γονιμα!!!! χα αχ χα αχ αχ χαχ α

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ναι Δημητρη κ εγω ετσι θελω αλλα αυτα τα ρωτας???? Τι εχουν να τραβηξουν....αΠεριμενω τη Δευτερα να αρχισω να κανω καμια ωοσκοπηση σιγα σιγα. Επειδη το τεταρτο το κανε σημερα κ φυσικα δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω ποιο ειναι ποιο μηπως να περιμενα λιγο να σταματησει να γενναει κ μετα να κανα?? Για να μην τα δω τωρα να φαινονται σαν ασπορα τα μισα κ απογοητευτω...

----------


## mitsman

οτι θα φαινονται θα φαινονται ασπορα.... αλλα τα πρωτα 2 θα δειχνουν αν κοιταξεις αυριο!!!!!!!!

Εγω εχω δει τα δικα μου!!!!   :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010: 



Αν και βαζω την υπογραφη μου οτι αν εκανες οτι σου ελεγα τοσο καιρο θα ειναι ΟΛΑ ενσπορα!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ααααααα....τα ειδες?????? Καιιιι?????????
Πωπω...αγχος!! Αυριο δλδ θα μαθουμε!!Αχχχχχ...δε βλεπω να κοιμαμαι σημερα η γυναικα!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Λοιπον παιδιά πριν λίγο έκανα ωοσκόπηση κ τα νέα είναι μάλλον ευχάριστα!! Τα 3 στα 4 αυγά είναι σίγουρα γόνιμα αφου έχουν όλα μικρες φλεβίτσες που καταλήγουν σε μαύρα μικρα στιγματάκια που φανταζομαι θα ναι τα μωροπουλακια. Το τέταρτο είναι όλο κίτρινο κ διάφανο αλλα θεωρώ οτι μπορεί να ναι ακόμα έτσι γιατι το κανε μόλις χθες!!
Η χαρα μου είναι απερίγραπτη!! Ευχαριστω πραγαμτικά το φόρουμ κ όλους εσας γιατι με τις συμβουλές , τις παρατηρήσεις,τις έρευνες, τις συζητησεις, τις διαφωνίες έφτασα εδώ που έφτασα να χω 3 μικρα σποροπουλάκια να μεγαλώνουν! Ευχαριστώ mitsman Που σε πρήζω εντός κ εκτός φόρουμ, ευχαριστώ vickyath που το πρόσφατο θέμα σου "Γίναμε μια πολύτεκνη οικογένεια.....!!!!" το χω ευαγγέλιο, ευχαριστώ jk21, xxx, aggelos2 , marlene.....κ όοοοοολους εσας που ειστε εδω κ συμμετεχετε!!!
Πολυ χαρα μιλαμε!!! Μακαρι όλα να συνεχιστουν καλα!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
χαίρομαι λες και είναι δικά μου.. πραγματικά! βασικά χαίρομαι γιατί άνθρωποι σαν εσένα το αξίζουν, επειδή κάνουν τα πάντα για να είναι χαρούμενα και να έχουν τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες διαβίωσης τα πουλιά τους!!
μπράβο ρε συνονόματη!!!!

(προτείνω μετονομασία του θέματός μου σε "το κατά βίκυν ευαγγέλιο".... χαχαχαχαχα!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!!!!!!! Φαντάσου όταν θα γεννηθούν χαρά που θα κάνεις ε;;;;;;

----------


## mitsman

γεια σου ρε Βικονι....... με το καλο....  κατι ηξερα παραπανω που σου ελεγα εγω   


> Αν και βαζω την υπογραφη μου οτι αν εκανες οτι σου ελεγα τοσο καιρο θα ειναι ΟΛΑ ενσπορα!!!!!


!!!!!!


 :winky:  :winky:  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

με το καλο βικυ και αν βγουν pied θελω να ερθω να τα δω μιας και ειμαστε κοντα εχω μεγααααααααααααααααλη αδυναμια ελπιζω να αποκτησω καποτε!!!!!!!!!!!
σε καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις το ιδιο ενιωθα κι εγω οταν εμαθα οτι τα μπατζι εκαναν το πρωτο τους αυγο!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*χοχοχοχοχο....!!!! Αυτά είναι!!!!!! Άντε με το καλό να ακούσεις κ τα πρώτα τιτιβίσματα κορίτσι !!!!!!    *

----------


## vikitaspaw

Λοιπον σήμερα το πρωι έσκασε μύτη το πρωτο κοκατιλομωρο στις 20 μέρες ακριβώς απο τη γεννηση του αυγου. Βασικα δεν το περιμενα...περιμενα λιγο αργοτερα γυρω στις 8 με 9 του μηνα να βγει. Το ταιζουν κανονικα κ οι δυο , ειναι μονιμα με γεματο προλοβο κ ολα δειχνουν να πανε καλα!! Κ σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο, σημερα το βραδυ...κοιταω τη φωλια ξανα..κ τι να δω!! Ειχε βγει κ το δευτερο κοκατιλομωρο!!! Τα αυγα τα ειχε κανει με διαφορα 2 ημερων. Ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει αμεσως ίσως κ απ την πρωτη μερα. Μου κανε τρομερη εντυπωση που βγηκαν κ τα δυο σημερα!! Μιλαμε πολυ χαρηκα παντως!! Εχω 2 κοκατιλομωρακια, φαλακρουλικα και γκαβα!!
Ακομα κ τωρα με σβηστα φωτα παντως τα ακουω ταιζουν...

----------


## serafeim

Βίκυ να σου ζήσουν περιμένουμε φωτό και ραντεβού να τα δοε εκεί στον κάμπο....

----------


## petra

Βυκη να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! πεσμου οτι ομπαμπας ειναι εκεινει η τρομερη φατσουλα που γνωρισα?

----------


## vikitaspaw

Πετρα ναι αυτος ειναι ο μπαμπας μονο που δεν εχει καμια σχεση πλεον μ εκεινο το ηρεμο πουλακι!! Εγινε μπαμπας κ αλλαξε τελειως εχει γινει πολυ προστατευτικος με τη φωλιτσα κ την οικογενεια του. Δε μας αφηνει να πλησισασουμε στο μισο μετρο!!
 Σεραφειμ εννοειται να ρθεις να τα δεις οποτε σε φερει ο δρομος μου λες να το κανονισουμε!! Κ οχι μονο εσυ...
Σημερα δεν τα ειδα ακομα η θυληκια ειναι μεσα κ δε βγαινει με τπτ...θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω φωτο αργοτερα...

----------


## mitsman

βαλε και εδω φωτογραφιες τεμπελα...  οχι μονο στο φατσοβιβλιο!!!

----------


## serafeim

Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ να ρθω ....
Αμα γίνει και κανένα πιντακι δεν ξέρω αν κρατηθώ να μην κλεψ κανένα χεχεχεχε

----------


## vikitaspaw

Εδω Δημητρη θα βαλω τις καλυτερες!! Μαζευω μαζευω υλικο για να δειξω το καλυτερο...μη μου αγχωνεσαι μονο!!!

----------


## marlene

*xaxaxaaxxx.....!!!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::  * Και στο κλαρί, κορίτσι, και στο κλαρί !!! Ποιος σε πιάνει τώρα !!!!!!!!!!!!      

* :Anim 63:   :Anim 63:   :Anim 63:   :Animal0019:   :Animal0019:   :Animal0019:   :Animal0019:   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: * .............(ναι, περιμένουμε και φωτό......)*

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Να σου ζήσουν Βίκυ!!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!! Περιμένουμε foto!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

με το καλο και τα επομενα βικυ!!!μπραβο!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Σημερα τα μωρακια μου γινανε τρια....!! Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη ολο εκει το χω το μυαλο μου!! Να μπορουσα να βλεπω λεω πως ταιζουν!! Τα δυο πρωτα ειναι ιδια σε μεγεθος το τριτο ειναι πολυ μικροτερο. Ευτυχως ταιζουν κ ολα πανε καλα!! Δειτε κ μερικες φωτο...υποσχομαι κ αλλες κ καλυτερες απλα μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να πετυχω κ τους δυο εκτος φωλιας κ γενικα δε θελω να τα ενοχλω..

εδω ειναι χθεσινη φωτο πριν βγει το Νο3...



κ εδω αυτος ο κιτρινος σωρος ειναι κ τα τρια μωρακια κουκλουριασμενα....



εδω το ριουλη ετοιμο για επιθεση που το ενοχλουμε με το πρωτο μωρο...



κ εδω το πρωτο κοκατιλομωρο παλι.




και εδω η φαλακριτσα μας..

----------


## Lucky Witch

Να σου ζήσουν Βίκυ!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Βικη να σου ζησουν οι κιτρινοχνουδομπαλιτσες σου ειναι πολυ φατσουλες ,αντε με το καλο και στο κλαδι.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν μπορω να περιγραψω την χαρα μου... ειλικρινα!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Βίκυ χαίρομαι παρά πολύ για τα μικρακια σου...
Η χαρά μου είναι πολύ μεγάλη πραγματικά και χαίρομαι που αυτό το πανέμορφο πουλάκι ο ρίο έγινε πατέρας και επειδή τον γνώρισα αυτοπροσώπως δεν είναι ένα απλό κοκατιλ είναι κάτι παραπάνω το ξέρεις και η ίδια....
*Να σου ζήσουν βίκυ*

----------


## vicky_ath

:Jumping0045:  ::  :Jumping0045:  :: 

Μπράβο Βικάκι!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ενταξει δεν υπαρχει αυτο το συναισθημα!! Τα καταφερε η mercedes μου (η jolie)!! 4 αυγα γονιμα με την πρωτη τους φορα κ φτου να μην τα ματιασω ολα πανε καλα μεχρι στιγμης!! Ξερετε ειναι κ προσωπικη η ικανοποιηση, γιατι λες οτι εκανα ολον αυτον τον καιρο αποδειχτηκε σωστο, τα φροντισα οσο καλυτερα μπορουσα,τους προσφερα τα παντα να μην τους λειψει τπτ και η βοηθεια του φορουμ ηταν οχι απλα σημαντικη αλλα υψιστης σημασιας (οταν πηρα τον Ρίο δεν ηξερα καν οτι τα μικρα θελουν αυγο για να ταιστουν, νομιζα οτι τρωνε...σπορια?? -ελεος δλδ!!) Αχχχχ...τα ζουζουνια μου τα κεφαλακια μου τι καλα που ειναι!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Χθες βγηκε κ το τεταρτο μωρο!! Εμφανως μικροτερο απ τα αλλα, άλλα τα καταφερνει μια χαρα...τα ελεγχω ολα καθημερινα, ειναι μονιμα ταισμενα με γεματους προλοβους κ γεματες κοιλιτσες!! Απο μερα σε μερα περιμενω τα 2 πρωτα τουλαχιστον να ανοιξουν τα ματακια...
Πλακα εχει οταν ταιζουν κ οι δυο γονεις...στερεοφωνικα ακουγεται το τσιου τσιου...
να κ λιγες φωτο...

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπόν βίκυ μεγάλη Παρασκευή εχω άδεια περνώ κτελ για λαρισα βρισκόμαστε κάπως δεν ξέρω πίνουμε κανένα καφεδάκι βλέπω τους μπόμπιρες σου και ολοταχώς για το σπιτάκι μου μετά.. Τι λες; δν ξέρω θέλω ναστακλεψω.... Χεχεχεχε...

----------


## vikitaspaw

Σεραφειμ πολυ ευχαριστως!! Αλλα για σιγουρα κανε μου ενα τηλεφωνακι πρωτα γιατι λογω ημερων, χωριων κ γιορτων δεν ξερω ακομα σιγουρα που θα μαι..μαλλον εδω αλλα για σιγουρα...

----------


## vicky_ath

IIIIIIIIII.... μικρά εξωγηινάκιααααα!!!!!!  :Party0038:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Βίκυ, ανυπομονώ να δω τα χρώματά τους!!!
Να σου ζήσουν και πάλι!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τα κοκατιλακια μου συνεχιζουν να μεγαλωνουν κανονικοτατα, τρωνε πααααρα πολυ κ μαζι μ αυτα τρωνε κ οι γονεις παααρα πολυ, πινουν πολυ νερο, πολυ σουπιοκοκαλο κ γενικα ολα μεχρι στιγμης πανε κατ ευχην!! Κ μερικες φωτογραφιουλες...



να υπενθυμισω οτι ειναι 4 κ κατω απ αυτον τον κιτρινο σωρο κρυβεται άλλος ένας μικρουλης, ο πιο μικρός, ο Ben! Από το Βεν-ιαμίν!! Ελπιζω μονο να ναι αρσενικο..





περιμενω πως κ πως να ανοιξουν τα ματακια τους κ να βγαλουν φτερακια να δω τα χρωματα τους!! Ειναι απιστευτο παντως το ποσο γρηγορα μεγαλωνουν κ επισης μαγικο το πως συννενοουνται οι γονεις για το ποτε θα ταισουν, πιο μωρο ταιστηκε κ πιο οχι, να φροντισουν τον μικρουλη...δλδ συνηθως ειναι κατω απ ολα τα αλλα τα μεγαλυτερα...κ λεω .. το ψαχνουν δλδ κ ξερουν οτι εχουν αλλο ενα μωρακι απο κατω που δεν εφαγε??? Μαγικο πραγματικα!!

----------


## serafeim

τρελενομαι σε παρακαλω σταματατο  :Happy:  πλακα κανω ειανι κουκλακια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΠΑ-ΝΕ-ΜΟ-ΡΦΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Χαχ χα χα χα χα χα πραγματικα τελεια!!! χαιρομαι απιστευτα........ Να τα χαιρεσαι Βικυ!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Βικη να σου ζησουν ειναι κουκλακια  πραγματικα πανεμορφα ,ανυπομωνω να μεγαλωσουν για να δουμε τα χρωματα ,δωστους πολλα φιλακια και περιμενουμε συντομα
κι αλλες φωτο ::

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κι εγώ περιμένω με αγωνία να τα δω με φτεράκια! Πολύ όμορφα!! 
Βίκυ, ναι, είναι μαγικό όταν υπάρχει.... συννενόηση!! σ' όλα τα επίπεδα, σε ζώα και ....ανθρώπους!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο Βίκη!!!! Είναι τέλεια!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τα δυο τα μωρα το Νο1 κ το Νο3 άνοιξαν τα ματακια κ κοιτανε σαν μωρακια κοιμισμενα που μολις ξυπνησαν απ τον υπνο!! Εν τω μεταξυ κ τ τρια βγαλανε καρφιτσουλες στο τσουλουφακι. Βλεπω να παμε για γκρι τσουλουφια 4 στα 4...εχουν βγαλει κ βελονακια στα φτερακια κ που κ που πεταριζουν κιολας!! Μεγαλωνουν τρομακτικα γρηγορα κ ειναι παντα τικγ στο φαι...θα τα σκασουν!!!

----------


## serafeim

φωτο!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

μεγαλωσαμε κ φτερωσαμε....βγαλαμε κ τσουλουφακια...











σε λιγο δε θα χωρανε στη χουφτα μου



και εδω ειναι κ τα τεσσερα τα μωρα...

----------


## mitsman

γκριζοφατσουλεεεεςςςςςς....  ................ τελειαααααααααααααααααααα  αααααααααααααααα

----------


## Kostakos

Ναι, γριζο-μποράκια!! Είναι λες και χαμογελάνε!! Γεια σου κόσμε!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Αυτή η φάση με το φαλακρό κεφαλάκι και το τσουλουφάκι!! είναι φοβερή!! Πολύ όμορφα Βίκυ!

----------


## vicky_ath

Αμάν κάτι ομορφιές!!!!!!!! Υπέροχα!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Σας λειψαμε?? Ειναι γιατι μεγαλωναμε....  



ποια ειναι τα μικρα κ ποια τα μεγαλα...??? Μεχρι κ εγω καποιες φορες δυσκολευομαι να τα ξεχωρισω...στο μονο που διαφερουν καποια μεταξυ τους ειναι στις ουριτσες που ναι πιο κοντες απ τα μωρα...
αληθεια ποτε θα ναι ετοιμα να φυγουν?? Τα 2 τα μεγαλα γεννηθηκαν 6 απριλιου

----------


## marlene

*Μας λείψατε πολύ πολύ....!!!!!!!
Πω πωωωω κάτι μεγάλα πουλάκιαααα......!!!!!!!!*  :Bug Dance:   :Bug Dance:   :Bug Dance:   :Bug Dance:  

*Πεθαίνω για το περλάκι.........       (Βίκυ, χωράνε άνετα στη ζευγαρώστρα όλα τους μαζί...?)
*
*
Φιλιά από Θεσσαλονίκη....!!!!!! 



*

----------


## vikitaspaw

Πλακα κανειςς!!! Μεγαλωσατε τοσο πολυ??? Ουαου!! 
Ναι χωρανε ανετοτατα στη ζευγαρωστρα δεν εχουν κανενα θεμα. Κ μαλιστα φτερουγιζουν κ ανοιγουν τα φτερα ανετα!! Βεβαια ισως δεν ειναι καλη για μονιμα για 6 πουλια αλλα προς το παρον ζουνε αρμονικα κ ευτυχισμενα!!

Α! Το περλακι ειναι η αδυναμια μου κ αυτο που θα κρατησω για ταιρι στο πουλακι της Βίκης κ θα γινει το απιθανο ζευγαρακι Φοιβος κ Αθηνά!! ( το καημενο το κοκατιλονι της βικυς εχει αλλαξει ονομα ποσες φορες!!) Κ μαλιστα δεν ειναι απλο περλ..ειναι σιναμον περλ!!! Πηρε απ τον μπαμπα του...κ ειναι το μοναδικο θυληκο!

----------


## marlene

:Happy0064:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Happy0064:   :Love0034:   :Happy0064:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Happy0064:   :Love0034:   :Happy0064:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Happy0064:   :Love0034:   :Happy0064:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Happy0064:   :Love0034:   :Happy0064:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Happy0064:   :Love0034:   :Happy0064:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Happy0064:   :Love0034:   :Happy0064:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Happy0064:   :Love0034:   :Happy0064:

----------


## kaveiros

Μ έχετε κάνει τρομερά ζηλιάρη με τα μωρά σας αντεεεεεεεεεε. Αμα μου κάνει ο Ντίνος απογόνους (μόλις του βρω τη νύφη δηλαδή) θα σας τρελάνω στη φωτογραφία να μάθετε :Happy:  Ειδικά το στάδιο μόλις αρχίζει και πετιέται λίγο το τσουλούφι με τρελαίνει μου ρχεται να ρίξω φιλούμπες στην οθόνη χαχαχαχα

----------


## marlene

*Ανδρέα με τις φωτό που σου ετοιμάζω από εβδομάδα (αλλά κ με τα τρελά μωρά της Βίκυς που τα σπάει.. ) ...ένα έχω να σου πω: Ετοίμασε τα υπογλώσσια.....!!!!!** * * * * 

υγ 1: Μα τι ωραία εποχή που είναι η Άνοιξη, όταν γεννιούνται κ μεγαλώνουν αυτές οι γλύκες....!!!*  :Bird1:   :Bird1:  *
υγ 2: Σταματώ εδώ, γιατί ο Ανδρέας θα έρθει μέχρι τη Θεσσαλονίκη ίσα που για να με δείρει........*  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Athina

Αχ γιατί το κάνετε όλοι αυτό????????????????????
Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα τα μικρά σου Βίκυ,είναι όλα γλύκες!
Δώσε ένα φιλάκι στην συνονόματη Αθηνά από μένα  :Love0038:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Βίκυ ΟΛΑ θεικά. :Bird1:

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!! υπεροχα!!! τι κλουκλακια ειναι αυτα, να σου ζησουν και παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## mitsman

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!! να χαιρεσαι πιο πολυ τους γονεις!!!! που μεγαλωνουν τοσο καλα τα μικρα τους!!!

----------

